# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Paul Cannop's birthday

## Mr P Cannop

its my birthday today

----------


## trinkie

Many Happy Returns to you Paul    I hope you have a great day.

Regards
Trinkie

----------


## pat

Happy Birthday Paul, 
hope you had a great day - beautiful weather to top it all.

Best wishes
Pat

----------


## linnie612

Happy birthday, hope you have a good one!

Linnie

----------


## Iffy

Hope you enjoyed your birthday Paul ! X

----------


## Betty

Belated Happy Birthday Paul.

----------


## sassylass

Happy birthday Paul, I hope it was nice.

----------

